# How can I tell if a crack is paint or structural?



## scottmoulton (May 12, 2007)

I've got a worrisome problem and would love some help.

I've got a black and white 2005 555 and have discovered what looks like a crack in the white paint on the underside of the downtube where it meets the headtube section. It runs about 1 inch below the headtube on the downtube right where there appears to be a seam in the carbon fiber. The crack is only in the white paint and wraps around the tube in a straight line. I bought the frame NOS a year and a half ago on Ebay and I assume no receipt means no warranty.

I love my bike and want to believe that it is just in the paint but can't avoid the nagging visions of the bike collapsing under me coming down a hill. And there is nothing like that thought to ruin a descent.

So how can I tell if it is paint or structural? Has anyone else had similar experiences with an older 555?

thanks for the help!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*looks cosmetic...*

If the crack in the paint only goes part way around, it's not likely structural. Just keep an eye on it. It's not like the frame will suddenly break apart. If the frame was not sold by an authorized dealer and registered with LOOK, you've got no warranty coverage AFAIK.


----------



## scottmoulton (May 12, 2007)

Thanks! I appreciate your help.

I just took it over to my LBS and they agreed that it looks like paint. They tapped on it with a quarter and the sound was consistently sharp along the crack. No idea if that is a meaningful test but it made some sense to me.

Thanks again!


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

What was the final verdict on this issue? I'm having the same issue with my 2005 555. Did the cracking get worse or did it turn out to be okay?


----------



## scottmoulton (May 12, 2007)

So I decided not to worry about it. The cracks got worse (more pronounce, in more locations and longer) and I assured myself it was just the internal aluminum lugs and that it was not structural. I rode it until last month without issue. I turned 40 this month and I used the cracks as part of the justification for a birthday bike. 

It is a nice bike (as I'm sure you are aware) and as long as the cracks were clean, perpendicular to the tube, at the lug location, and there is was loose or jagged carbon I decided I was fine. I won't tell you what you should do because I know better.... but once you decide you have to stop wondering and just stick with your decision. 

And if you want a second 555 with joints that look cracked just let me know...


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the quick reply. I figured that it was just some cracking of the paint and finish and nothing structural. I think the "safety first" part of my brain teamed up with the "looking for an excuse to get a new bike" part my brain to battle the more sensible part of my brain. 

Any other thoughts or experiences are welcome.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

ou could always have it ultrasonicly tested for structual cracking that would put your mind at ease and you could get back to riding worry free and enjoy the ride 

Twiggy


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

sounds expensive (obviously not as expensive as broken teeth, but possibly more than the frame is worth).

can you provide more info about cost, locations that can do this (U.S.), and how effective this method is for detecting early-stage cracks?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am sorry but i have no idea who is doing this in the states 

I have a few ppl here is Melbourne Aust that do it and I know that the cost is not that much compared to a new frame. and is highly effective as it is the same process used to inspect carbon parts for boeing aircraft prior to assembly. it doesnt damage the frame at all as all it is is ultra sonic sound waves passed through a gell and a ulta sound reader to measure the sound waves and any distortion. i saw the guy here repair a carbon seat stay after a crash under insurance and for a $6000 aud frame the badly damaged chain stay was repaired for $600 and I couldnt tell the diff (structually cetrified). I could imagine for an ispection of that crack wouldnt be that expensive at all. here in aust i wouldnt expect it to be much more than $50 

the issue for you is to find someone Local that does it. Carbon frame repairs are the next big thing in the bicycle industry and i am sure one of your LBS would know of someone who could help you 

Twiggy73


----------

